# Отправка баяна



## smolnilov (20 Авг 2016)

Здравствуйте! Хочу отправить баян в другой город. Подскажите, кто уже бывалый в этом деле. В какую службу доставки лучше обращаться, чтобы все было в целости и цена сильно не кусалась. Спасибо!


----------



## ze_go (20 Авг 2016)

город на какой планете?))


----------



## zet10 (20 Авг 2016)

Самый оптимальный вариант транспортная компания "Деловые Линии"


----------



## ze_go (20 Авг 2016)

Украина - "Новая почта"


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Авг 2016)

Отправлял Почтой России несколько баянов. Простой посылкой. Недорого. Все дошли без повреждений. На одном только, от процесса "профессиональной" разгрузки, посрывало часть резонаторов, и они лежали внутри корпуса стопочкой. Но адресат всё прикрутил... Один баян по России- примерно рублей 600.


----------

